# Overcoming target panic



## LTH 3d Shooter (Sep 2, 2011)

sorry I dont think there is a miracle cure but you could try a back tension release. If you can hold your pin on the spot for atleast 5 seconds you might benefit from using one.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

Had the same problem with my finger trigger release, back tension was the only cure for me. Still use it and do decent locally.


----------



## Blaylock6502 (Mar 1, 2012)

Yeah I have two I was using a carter solution 2.5 and the safety clicking drove me crazy so I bought a Stan element and it seems inconsistent to the point I try to "punch" it and that looks like a seizure and results in missing high by about 6 ft. Maybe I should find a new hobby

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## AJ the TP Guru (Jul 29, 2011)

BT releases work, no question. Now whether that's a permanent answer, and particularly for hunting, is definitely a question asked by many. Practically all of the archers I've helped with TP were using a BT release when they came to me. Some still are, but others have moved into whatever they felt most comfortable with before TP hit them. Some are shooting fingers again. It's a matter of choice once you are TP-free.


----------



## olgloryshooter (Feb 10, 2010)

I had the same problem. It was so bad i couldnt even put the pin on the target and put my nose on the string. I was almost ready to sell everything. But one day I decided to go out in the yard and over come it. Mind over matter. Just try holding on the target with your finger away from the trigger. Tell your self your not going to shoot just aim. Then let down. Try this till it starts working. Once you train your brain to think its ok not to shoot. Then start putting your finger on the trigger. Aim for ten seconds before you can shoot. It works!


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Get a Stan Element Release worked very well for me


----------



## AJ the TP Guru (Jul 29, 2011)

olgloryshooter said:


> I had the same problem. It was so bad i couldnt even put the pin on the target and put my nose on the string. I was almost ready to sell everything. But one day I decided to go out in the yard and over come it. Mind over matter. Just try holding on the target with your finger away from the trigger. Tell your self your not going to shoot just aim. Then let down. Try this till it starts working. Once you train your brain to think its ok not to shoot. Then start putting your finger on the trigger. Aim for ten seconds before you can shoot. It works!


That's great, oldglory! I'm always happy to hear about someone who has overcome the insidious disease known as target panic. Thing is (at least in my experience), not many archers are as strong willed as you, and thus they are in need of external help.

But you are certainly correct in saying it's mind over matter.


----------



## Blaylock6502 (Mar 1, 2012)

I have a Stan element and shooting it at home works great. I have been fighting this for ten years and it is still the same all the previously mentioned methods seem to help and I get to a shoot and it all goes out the window. Should I try using some of these tactics at the shoot maybe? Holding and letting down button method and multiple target acquisitions etc? Does anyone know of someone in the Evansville Indiana area that may be able to help me. And if im trying to jerk the backtension should I stick with it?

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

Blaylock6502 said:


> Yeah I have two I was using a carter solution 2.5 and the safety clicking drove me crazy so I bought a Stan element and it seems inconsistent to the point I try to "punch" it and that looks like a seizure and results in missing high by about 6 ft. Maybe I should find a new hobby
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


your whole problem is in this sentence. The element or carter evo will train you to shoot the shot correctly. Regardless of release style.
You need to aim and just aim thats it. Concentrate on the spot you want to hit. With the element you need to load the bow arm and release arm until it goes. If it doesnt go and you get excited you need to relax and let down. Letting down is the key to overcoming that anxious feeling. Once you master the feeling of just keeping that pin on the spot no matter what every release you shoot will be easier to master. 
FYI the evo and the element are actually very accurate. The tension required to break the sears open and release is very consistent. I played with them using a gunsmith trigger tension tool. They are within a few ounces every shot. The thing that makes them seem inconsistent is form flaws. If you dont do it the same each time it feels different. one thing about the element however can make it inconsistent is how much you twist it when you anchor this can load the jaw but is a minimal.


----------



## Blaylock6502 (Mar 1, 2012)

Schmel me I really appreciate ur input. I was putting pressure on the bow hand and loved the way the element felt but my bow was kicking to the left and tearing while trying to paper tune and I was told I was putting too much pressure on my bow hand so I stopped pushing with my bow hand and that's when it began to feel inconsistant. So I should have forward pressure on my bow hand? U have no idea how much ur suggestions are appreciated!!!

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## candymaker13 (Apr 19, 2011)

Back tension , I had the worst target panic ever and a friend made me give him my Stan sx2 and he gave me a longhorn pro to learn how to use and I'm shooting the best rounds of my life even got some trophies from local shoots , best thing I ever did


----------

